# ID a Song



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I heard part of a song recently, and haven't been able to track down the name or artist.

Sounded like yer prototypical early 1960s instrumental.

Starts with a car revving its engine, then taking off.

A triplet-esque, chromatic bass line starts up.

Rhythm guitar w/tremolo starts playing chords.

Lead guitar with reverb starts playing the main melody.

Strings join in after one run through the lead guitar melody.

Slow to moderate tempo.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no clue but I'd just like to say that I've had Telstar stuck in my head all day. No idea how it go there, but it's not an unpleasant tune to be walking around humming all day long...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>

Be thankful, I've had this stuck in my head >_>

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw]ZA1NoOOoaNw[/youtube]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

haha thats dirty largetongue


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

try and google some Ventures?????


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

This is the one you don't want in your head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-NOZU2iPA8


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> This is the one you don't want in your head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-NOZU2iPA8


Now I hate YOU ....... Don't you have some pickups to build err something? 

crap ..... what do I play to counteract that 

ok I'll play 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jff7jHFma4


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Just killing time till the wax melts. That jam looked like fun actually.

I am a mean nasty person for that youtube link.:sport-smiley-002: I can't tell you how long that song rattled through my brain after I heard it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> Just killing time till the wax melts. That jam looked like fun actually.
> 
> I am a mean nasty person for that youtube link.:sport-smiley-002:


could have been worse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULk30EEMIY4


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, now we've started something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edaJP3Lp0Gg


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

omgnoes










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvQwXOCKNLY


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

At least you could have Canadian content 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfm-17pu6SQ


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Right back at ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38oelOufDc&feature=related


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Up next..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*oh Yeah?*

How'd you like to have this beauty stuck in yer head? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCV5yGKWjv4


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Apostrophe (') said:


> I heard part of a song recently, and haven't been able to track down the name or artist.
> 
> Starts with a car revving its engine, then taking off.



You lost me at Detroit Rock City.
sdsre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> This is the one you don't want in your head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-NOZU2iPA8


GET OUT! GET OUT!! GET OUT OF MY HEAD !!!! nnnnnnrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHH !!!!!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That one's hard to get rid of isn't it?

This is getting fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2VYP0FCAUE


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> That one's hard to get rid of isn't it?
> 
> This is getting fun!


Try this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8SGUKOjPOI

ok get rid of this...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mOEU87SBTU


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Now you're playing dirty! :smile: I remember that one on tv when I was younger.

I see that video and raise you this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMIW6EFXUE


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Now you're playing dirty! :smile: I remember that one on tv when I was younger.
> 
> I see that video and raise you this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMIW6EFXUE



How long does wax take to melt??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myiJv8U3WVU

enuff hijacking ... I am going to go cut out a guitar for those v 59's


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Evil fiends!

I found the song here, it's a great listen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsbj0OoeNo












































Just kidding, it's actually The Last Race, Jack Nitzsche, 1964
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhw2V2Xt03w


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Just kidding, it's actually The Last Race, Jack Nitzsche, 1964
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhw2V2Xt03w


F'ing cool tune.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Just kidding, it's actually The Last Race, Jack Nitzsche, 1964
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhw2V2Xt03w



wow. you had described it very well in the first post.
sounds kind of like the love child of Ennio Morricone and Link Wray


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> F'ing cool tune.


It is. I'm surprised it didn't show up on any of the greatest instrumental lists I was scanning during the search. Just out of chance that I checked Quentin's movies as it sounded something that he might use.

As an aside, I found a really cool Ventures concert on youtube during my search:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNIFXFJWMCQ

Talk about biting guitar tone. I love the "end zone" shot that shows them each standing in front of their amps.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm upping the stakes:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_-1qNRVrHUI


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't mess with me. I know more bad music than the average bear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQXECBdPgEA


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA

Too bad we are on music that is bad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvVhMtvpWlw

Bet no one peals a banana the same again!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Don't mess with me. I know more bad music than the average bear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQXECBdPgEA


Not even close: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imNd7lnLJbk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Too bad we are on music that is bad:
> 
> ...


But that was mostly a sketch. It had a little, diddy, in it, but it wasn't really a song.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Don't mess with me. I know more bad music than the average bear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQXECBdPgEA


I see your physical and raise you a:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzgPot4XvAk


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> But that was mostly a sketch. It had a little, diddy, in it, but it wasn't really a song.


I apologise I know; I was full on empty, out of ammo, at the alter without a bride... gahhh I know there is a song in them feelings @[email protected]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not bad music.... just bad hair


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukTgxH5k9Lk&feature=related


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Not even close: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imNd7lnLJbk


Right back atcha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8sNoodIDk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Right back atcha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8sNoodIDk


So bad I had to watch it to the end. Now how did *THEY*get a guitar tech?:sport-smiley-002:


Are cover bands allowed in this game?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_dVzR-L6Uc


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Right back atcha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw8sNoodIDk


Yeah, that's bad. But I dare you to sit though this nationally televised performance ten times : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYnjASLYKdA


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That's not even the best one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c61oGGOUicY&feature=related


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> That's not even the best one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c61oGGOUicY&feature=related


I concede. :bow:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay, I'll stop. All this bad music has been giving me nightmares anyways.:rockon2:


----------

